# Tout d'abord, enchanté .... et déja une question



## clio (27 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous demande la plus grande indulgence 
1/ Nouvelle sur un forum
2/ Maîtrise de MacMini .... peu satisfaisante ....mais je m'accroche !!

Et déja une question:

J'aimerais savoir si je pouvais changer le logo de ma poubelle, car  j'en ai trouvé sur Internet.
Je me suis un peu creusée avec et j'ai trouvé des explications du genre "pomme i ... et pomme v" ..... ben je comprends pas tout puis ça marche pas   
Alors quelqu'un veut bien si coller pour m'expliquer ?  

Merci 
Clio


----------



## Napoléon (27 Mars 2005)

Pour l'icône de la corbeille, le plus simple (je trouve) est d'utiliser Candybar 

Tu verras c'est très simple !


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, et bienvenue. 

Le changement des icones se fait effectivement, généralement, par un simple copier-coller dans les fenêtres d'information des fichiers (celles auxquelles tu accèdes en faisant Pomme+I sur les fichiers).
Mais ce n'est pas vrai pour les icones "système", comme celui de la poubelle.

Pour ça, il faut que tu utilises CandyBar.


Edith : Tiens, je me fais griller par Napoléon.


----------



## heliotrope (27 Mars 2005)

salut, 

pour répondre à ta question quand à la façon de faire tu peux comme le souligne napoleon utiliser un logiciel dédié à cette tache (bien pratique qd tu veux utiliser un jeu complet d'icones) sinon il y a la méthode que tu décris.
Pour bien faire le plus simple et d'ouvrir avec un logiciel de lecture d'images(aperçu par ex.) le fichier de l'icone.
Une fois ouvert edition/copier ou pomme + c
ensuite pomme + i sur le fichier dont tu veux remplacer l'icone
tu selectionnes l'icone actuelle dans la fenetre d'info et tu fais pomme + v


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2005)

Tss Tss. Finalement, j'ai bien fait de développer ma réponse.


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Mars 2005)

clio a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vous demande la plus grande indulgence
> 1/ Nouvelle sur un forum
> ...


----------



## kathy h (27 Mars 2005)

va voir dans cette discussion tout est dit ;

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90485

et bienvenue sur Macgé

la procédure à suivre pour changer manuellement l'icône de la poubelle:

1- convertire les icones en .png
2- les nommer: trashempty.png et trashfull.png
3- Système?>Bibliothèque?>CoreServices?>Dock + clique-droit et afficher contenu du paquet > Contents > Ressources > trashempty.png et trashfull.png

4- Afficher le contenu du progiciel?>Contents?>Resources
5- On remplace par les nouveaux png 
6- Bibliothèque?>Caches?>com.apple.iconcache.501 à la poubelle et on vide
7- Puis relancer le dock quand on sait faire ou rebooter ce qui sera plus simple


----------



## clio (27 Mars 2005)

Et bien merci .... différente méthode, j'ai fait mon choix et bing,  ça marche!!
C'est vrai qu'avec CandyBar, c'est  trés simple  et ludique

Merci à tous
Clio


----------

